# EvenTT07 ~ ScoTTish Cruise



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OK, so who is planning on going to The EvenTT????

The plan is:

Saturday 30th June (am) ~ meet up some-place (where depends on who is tagging along) ................ cruise down to davidg's pad to meet up with his cruise..............._BIGGER_ cruise down to Donnington ................ bar of hotel 

Sunday 1st July ~ EvenTT07 at Donnington 8) ................ cruise back home 

I'll start the head-count off:
Me!!!!!!!!! 8) 
phope 
Craigie Boy
purplequeen
juggernot juggs
tt dug

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you going via Lincoln? :lol: :lol: (possible with Hevnav)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Are you going via Lincoln? :lol: :lol: (possible with Hevnav)


It can be arranged! 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lots of low flying things to watch as well :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't drive THAT fast 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

not going, on call, evelyn working that weekend have a good time
mind and take some sun block this time :lol:


----------



## Craigie Boy (May 22, 2007)

Hi, my GF is going down for the Sunday only ( she's taking me to clean the car ! ) but we were wondering if anyone is doing the same ? We are from Ayr so we can arrange to meet anywhere from Glasgow down.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Craigie Boy said:


> Hi, my GF is going down for the Sunday only ( she's taking me to clean the car ! ) but we were wondering if anyone is doing the same ? We are from Ayr so we can arrange to meet anywhere from Glasgow down.


Not sure if anyone will be going down Sunday morning................ I don't believe in 'silly-o'clock' on a Sunday :roll: . Are you sure we can't persude you to come down on the Saturday ................ go on, you know you want to, the cruise will be worth it AND you'll meet a bunch of half-wits at the same time   [smiley=jester.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Craigie Boy (May 22, 2007)

i'm up for the Saturday meet....been to loads of GTI Internationals ( since the first at Knebworth ! ) so I look fwd to club events. I'll have a word and see if we can change our plans, gives me extra time to clean the TT then....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Excellent 

Nearer the time I'll sort out times.................. probably pick you up at one of the services on the A74.

Now make sure you book the hotel and your tickets!

Hev x


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Hev,
Add myself and Chris and Helen to the list - we're all West Lothian based if that helps 
Looking forward to it and the hotel's already booked (ta Helen) as we've been on holidays for a week - in sunny Spain!! Hope the weather's as good at Donington :? 
cya soon
Claire


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

purplequeen said:


> Hi Hev,
> Add myself and Chris and Helen to the list - we're all West Lothian based if that helps
> Looking forward to it and the hotel's already booked (ta Helen) as we've been on holidays for a week - in sunny Spain!! Hope the weather's as good at Donington :?
> cya soon
> Claire


Warmer if last years anything to go by


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Hev, Dougie from Penrith here I mailed you last week about this do, I managed to get a room in the thistle Hotel, so if your still coming past Tebay we will join you there, looking forward to it  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tt dug said:


> Hi Hev, Dougie from Penrith here I mailed you last week about this do, I managed to get a room in the thistle Hotel, so if your still coming past Tebay we will join you there, looking forward to it  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Brill 

I've still to sort out times with Davidg ............... probably looking at mid-morning on the Saturday . As soon as I know more, I'll post up.

Hev x


----------



## Craigie Boy (May 22, 2007)

hey Dougie, any chance you could post the details of the hotel you managed to book ? It looks like we are too late too ! At least the walk to meet the rest won't be lonely if we come along....


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Craigie Boy said:


> hey Dougie, any chance you could post the details of the hotel you managed to book ? It looks like we are too late too ! At least the walk to meet the rest won't be lonely if we come along....


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=87882
I managed to get in that one, mention TTOC and ask if there's any of the Â£80 rooms left.
Failing that search for holiday inn east midlands it's 200yds down the road and Â£65 B and B Cheers Dougie 8)

If that links not working its on my thread called, new 3.2 dsg owner


----------



## Craigie Boy (May 22, 2007)

thanks Dougie, we'll give it a call tomorrow. 3.2 that's what my GF got. Avus with Half black leather. Hopefully see you there then.


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Craigie Boy said:


> thanks Dougie, we'll give it a call tomorrow. 3.2 that's what my GF got. Avus with Half black leather. Hopefully see you there then.


Yep, see you there, mines silver with black leather 8)


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Might be able to join the cruise south, depends on how early the departure is from Falkirk. I need to get to Heathrow early Sat evening.

C'mon Hev I need to know?

Jock


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Might be able to join the cruise south, depends on how early the departure is from Falkirk. I need to get to Heathrow early Sat evening.
> 
> C'mon Hev I need to know?
> 
> Jock


Sorted out time with purplequeen and Helen today (btw, where were you????), meet up at Strathclyde Park at 9.15am................ meet ya at Kincardine bridge at 8.45 ish?

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

[/quote]
Sorted out time with purplequeen and Helen today (btw, where were you????), meet up at Strathclyde Park at 9.15am................ meet ya at Kincardine bridge at 8.45 ish?

Hev x[/quote]

Err, I told you on 1 May (see 24 June thread) that I couldn't make yesterday. Think the old memory cells are deteriorating, Hev!!! :lol:

See you at 845 next Sat.

8)


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hev, what time do you want me to be at Tebay, cheers Dougie 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tt dug said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


Urrmm, I'm having a brain holiday.............. how far from Tebay to Glasgow?? Will have a look at a map 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> tt dug said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Real time or Hev time?


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Hev said:


> tt dug said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Probably about an hour and a half


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tt dug said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > tt dug said:
> ...


Well that makes it 10.45am ish in my book  .................. I promise we'll wait on you if we are early ............... so long as you wait on us if we are late 

pm on its way with my mobile number

Hev x


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi hev, I'll send you my moby as well just in case you get held up or drive by by mistake  see you tomorrow cheers dougie 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tt dug said:


> drive by by mistake


Who told you?????? Come on, spill!.............. who told you about my navigation skills :?:  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Hev said:


> tt dug said:
> 
> 
> > drive by by mistake
> ...


Must have read about your navigational skills on here asomewhere  :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tt dug said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > tt dug said:
> ...


hrmmmm :twisted:

Don't believe a word they say.........no matter what it is! :lol: 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> tt dug said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Its all true :roll:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hear, hear!!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Hear, hear!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:












Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

If I make it on time this morning, it'll be a miracle!  

Hev x


----------

